

Zynga launches new Platform for social games - praxxis
http://company.zynga.com/about/press/company-blog/platform-play

======
trotsky
Participating in this platform as a 3rd party sounds like the 2012 equivalent
of inviting 1990's microsoft into your product meetings as part of
"preliminary M&A" talks. Why bother guessing which games are the best to clone
when you can simply build their analytics platform?

------
officemonkey
Oh, is this their feature-for-feature ripoff of Steam? :-D

------
3minus1
It looks like this move has instilled some confidence. ZNGA stock is up 6.8%
today.

~~~
cgag
As soon as I saw the title I thought I guess I should go rush to buy some
zynga, but I guess I'm late to the party.

~~~
jdfreefly
no, you short on good news, buy on bad.

~~~
janardanyri
No, you buy before good news, and sell before bad.

(If you don't understand your market well enough to know which it will be,
maybe you shouldn't be investing.)

------
jim-greer
It's a sensible move, but they haven't actually launched it yet as far as I
can tell.

~~~
joejohnson
It will be available "later this month"

------
zerostar07
Wait it still uses Facebook, so what's there to win for 3rd (actually 4th)
parties?

